# Chondroplasty of the Talus



## campy1961 (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone coded for this procedure before?  I am stumped on this one to say the least!

Here is the description of the the procedure:
At this area, we have used our shaver to shave the grade III chondromaliacia of the talus and then, we have used our biters to take off meniscoid portion of the anterior inferior tibiofibular ligament and then did in the gutter, anterior portion synovectomy with our shaver and we did some capsulectomy and then we looked inside the ankle joint. 

Prior to this part of the procedure physician also did a debridement, limited 29897.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.  

Thank you, 
Connie


----------



## twells77 (Feb 22, 2011)

Did you look at 29906?


----------

